# The Connor Ward of farming.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

This guy is great! Lots of cool equipment and funny too. Lots of cool videos to watch.
https://youtu.be/029E7TRK1PA


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> This guy is great! Lots of cool equipment and funny too. Lots of cool videos to watch.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Ive watched all his videos, very entertaining. A while back I posted one of his videos on TLF. It was a overview of his sprayer, I recommend watching its basically a Chapin with a 100' boom. All of the same principles apply when spraying your lawn just scaled up.


----------

